# Lady Slipper Then and Now



## muffntuf (May 30, 2009)

I finally got pics of Lady aka Lady Slipper ASPR. She is beautiful and so different from her foal pictures.

Lady 2008 as a foal:












Lady 2009 at 1 year old:











Isn't that a dynamic change?


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jun 2, 2009)

They sure do grow up fast!!! She is amazing now. That first pic is adorable, striking a diva pose!!!!!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 2, 2009)

She looks really mature for a yearling. Very pretty filly.


----------



## Frankie (Jun 16, 2009)

Very pretty girl,,,but are you sure it's the same horse?! Lol


----------



## muffntuf (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes its Lady. She is almost as tall as her 2 year old full sister. And she does look very mature, but the way she acts is still very much yearling like.


----------

